# Trailer leaf springs



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let some air out of your tires if you can. I wouldn’t want to change those leaf springs load capacity and risk snapping one at highway speed.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

If I had to guess those leaf springs are rated to support at least double the weight of your rig. With that said taking leaves out of the packs is a bad plan. You'd be better off buying new springs rated for 750 each. I still don't think it's worth the work though, maybe once those leaf springs rust out look into new ones.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it were me I'd make tracks to a quality trailer shop -the kind of place that can build you a trailer from scratch (not just a business that sells new trailers and the parts for them when needed)... and let them take a look at your rig. If, in fact you're not carrying the load the trailer was meant for -and here's the trick.... your tires and suspension system aren't just carrying your hull and motor - they're also carrying every pound you have on your skiff - including battery(s), fuel, ice - everything... they're also carrying the weight of the trailer itself (my trailer's weight is actually 500lbs... you'd be surprised at what one can weigh....).

Once they have a good idea of your actual load, going down the road, they'll be able tell you whether lighter springs might be appropriate for you. Springs aren't that much money - and if you go with new springs, at least that part of your rig will be new and just beginning the corrosion cycle... Be glad you don't have a torsion axle instead - those things run into some money....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Those springs definitely look like a higher rating than what you are carrying. You might find a tag for the overall weight load rating for the trailer. 

Playing around with springs can be a lot of work, tho it can be done. Those 4 springs seem like a higher weight rating. You can remove one of them, buts it's a lot of work and the center bold is a grade 8 and tension to specs. You may not be able to remove that nut and it may have to be cut off. I always recommend if someone dissembles leaf springs (I've done it quite a few times with various trailers), add grease in-between the springs, the replace the center bold with a new Grade 8 bold. In short, I'd only risk removing the bottom/shorter spring and not the next one. And even then, it might not make a big difference. If you remove both the smallest and next size up, you risk bending or even breaking the spring at the axke since it doesn't have that extra support. Even light weight springs will have 3 springs, just thinner materials.

However, it appears you have the galvanized springs. They are difficult to separate. Your best bet is to go into a trailer service/repair shop and see if they will give you some credit for those springs since they look to be in good shape, and have them replace the springs with a lighter rating set of springs. You can also lower the trailer a bit by having them mount the axle on top of the springs, as long as your tires will clear your finders and you wouldn't have to replace the u-bolts.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The Springs have to also support the weight of the trailer itself, not just the boat, motor and gear.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

My max load is 1100lbs. Absolutely max. Including trailer.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

350 lbs is pretty light for a steel trailer but then you haven't given info on boat or trailer.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Im gonna stop by the scrap yard today and weigh it. Kinda curious now.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

This is my rig. Boat has no wood, nidacore floor and decks, coosa transom, fully foam filled under the floor. 14' Randallcraft


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

You could remove all the leafs except the main and airbag it! Then if you needed to primitive launch let the air out to lower the trailer. “This was me being a smart a$$ but is an option”


----------

